# Myszki optyczne - co kupic :)

## Gogiel

Szukam jakiejs myszki optycznej na kabelku. Co polecacie w cenie do 100 zl?

Co myslice o czyms takim: http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=43347608

pozdrawiam

----------

## kranked

Miałem, nie polecam. Pozatym ta jest bezprzewodowa, a ty napisałeś, że chcesz na kabel  :Wink: 

----------

## qxek

Mam taką samą  :Razz:  (udało mi się kupić na allegro nową, a gwarancją za 73PLN). A wracając do tematu samej myszki to nie mogę jej nic zarzucić. Pracuje bardzo ładnie.

----------

## Gogiel

 *qxek wrote:*   

> Mam taką samą  (udało mi się kupić na allegro nową, a gwarancją za 73PLN). A wracając do tematu samej myszki to nie mogę jej nic zarzucić. Pracuje bardzo ładnie.

 A jak czesto musisz ja ladowc ( i ile masz kompa wlaczonego/dobe).

 *Quote:*   

>  Pozatym ta jest bezprzewodowa, a ty napisałeś, że chcesz na kabel Wink

 

Szkoda tylko, ze w dziale Przewodowe  :Smile: 

http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=42302210 - ta tez wydaje mi sie mila.

----------

## yoshi314

ja kupilem myche A4tech za niecale 40z i nie mam powodu do narzekan. bardzo precyzyjnie chodzi i dobrze lezy w dloni. oczywiscie optyczna na kablu z rolka.

----------

## Strus

Jak mysz z kablem do 100zeta to za 75 Logitech optyczna modelu nie pamiętam  :Razz: 

A nie lepiej kupić bezprzewodową myszkę z kulką za 40zł ?!

Albo za 80zł optyczną bezprzewodową A4Techa BEZ bateri ? Ładuję się przez indukcje, tylko musisz nią ruszać, ale od tego jest mysz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dawid159

Ja kupiłem mysz opto-radio za 107 zł (+przesyłka), dodatkowo 4 akumulatory i w przekaźniku znajduje się ładowarka  :Wink:  Po prostu rewelacja  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## watex

a ja bym polecal mysz logitech mx 1000 rewelacyjnie dziala i na mase dokladna 

tylko ze nie optyczna tylko laserowa i cenowo to inna polka bo blisko 300 zł

----------

## qxek

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> A jak czesto musisz ja ladowc ( i ile masz kompa wlaczonego/dobe).

 

Ona jest na baterie. Jako, że mam ją około miesiąca to jeszcze nie wymieniałem, ale ponoć trzymają prawie rok...

----------

## tdi

kup sobie mouse man traveller ale w wersji bez kabla

----------

## qermit

Ja mam jakąś myszkę Samsunga oczywiście z roleczką i jest super. Dałem za nią coś koło 60zł.

----------

## arach

a ja mam ladnego a4techa za 40 zl, wygodna, przewodowa i dokladna a na dodatek pasuje kolorystycznie do reszty mojego sprzetu :>

----------

## k4sbasia

A ja zawsze chciałem mieć coś orginalnego z Microsofta i kupiłem myszke droga bo 19euro ale czego się nie robi aby mieć legalny komputer  :Very Happy: 

----------

## skiera

 *k4sbasia wrote:*   

> A ja zawsze chciałem mieć coś orginalnego z Microsofta i kupiłem myszke droga bo 19euro ale czego się nie robi aby mieć legalny komputer 

 

To są nielegalne myszki?  :Wink: 

Ja mam mychę Creative Optical 3000 (ok. 50zł), ogólnie nie polecam mimo że ma dobry układ optyczny (lepszy niz nawet niektóre dużo droższe logitechy). Źle leży w dloni, jest przesadnie lekka i niezbyt dobra jakość wykonania... aha i ma jeszcze takie niebieskie światełko, które strasznie denerwuje w nocy  :Wink: 

----------

## k4sbasia

 *skiera wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To są nielegalne myszki? 
> 
> 

 

Hmmm wszysko na tym świecie jest legalne i nie legalne to myszki pewnie też  :Smile: 

Są takie które to mają ładne sreberko wokół kabelka i pod spodem, i są takie, które tego sreberka nie mją...

P.S Sreberko patrz hologram

----------

## Gogiel

A ja mam jescze pytanie troche z innej beczki.

Czego uzywac jako podkladki? Blat na ktorym ma lezec myszka jest dosyc niejednolity. 

A nie chce tez z kolei wydawac 100 zl na podkladke.

Moze macie jakies podkladki 'domowej roborty'?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## k4sbasia

Najlepszejszą podkladką (dla mnie) jest zwykła kartka papieru z drukarki, może ci posłużyć jako notatnik tymczasowy  :Smile: , no i jeśli wylejesz kawe lub poplamisz możesz zmienić

P.S jest tylko jeden problem, jeśli nie masz drukarki musisz kupić  :Smile:  (no bo skąd weźmiesz podkladki)

----------

## skiera

Podkładkę najlepiej chyba jakąś jasną, chociaz ja nie używam, mam czarny stół i bardzo dobrze działa. Mój ojciec też ma optyczną myszkę i używa takiej zwykłej białej podkładki przyklejanej do blatu, w zupełności wystarcza.

----------

## Schem

Najlepsze podkładki są z bizoniej skóry i do tego nie musisz mieć drukarki  :Wink: 

Mam taką jedną od cioci z ameryki (więc nie wydałem na nią 100 zł)i, ale zwykła mysza się ślizga, więc czekam, aż kupię mysz optyczną i wtedy już cena kompa mi się podniesie znacznie.

Będę mógł pisać na onecie, że mam kompa za xxx i wirusy mi nie straszne  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

A na razie nie mam żadnej podkładki. Kup sobie Gogiel jakąś w hipermarkecie. Najlepiej z "miłą obrazką" - byle była odpowiednio rozebrana Zawsze możesz je zmieniać jak rękawiczki.

----------

## qermit

Od kiedy mam optyczną myszkę to nie używam podkładek. Czasem nawet operuję myszką na kolenie. Ostatnio testowałem zachowanie myszki na lekko-odblaskowym podkładzie z drewna i działała jak mażenie (tylko na lustrze nie chce mi działać).

Wniosek: jeżeli masz myszkę optyczną, podkłakę możesz użyć zamiast podstawki pod np.: filiżankę z kawą

----------

## Dawid159

Myszki optyczne zadziałaja na każdej powierzchni oprócz luster  :Wink:  Ja też nie korzystam z podkładek, a na lustrze nie zadziała bo myszka się gubi, w którą stronę zostala przesunięta (analiza podloża)  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Jancio

Co do myszki optycznej do 100 zł to ciężko wybrać.

Jak dla mnie, to optymalna jest ta:

http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=16148

Dobra ergonomia, w miarę solidnie wykonana, chwalę ją sobie bardziej niż Logitecha którego wcześniej miałem.

Niestety "tylko" dla praworęcznych.

Podkładka pod mysz jest bardzo ważną sprawą.

Zapomnij o podkładkach za kilka złotych. Z ekonomicznego punktu widzenia warto wybrać np. coś takiego:

http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=15984

Chociaż ja zaszalałem i mam taką:

http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=16545

Nie będę dyskutował na temat tego, czy optyczne myszy działają na dowolnej podkładce, na tych które Tobie polecam działają bez żadnego problemu.

Nie, nie stać mnie na tak drogie akcesoria  :Smile: , ale nie stać mnie też na kupno taniego szajsu, na którym się kiepsko pracuje i co jakiś czas trzeba wymieniać.

Uwierz, peryferia z którymi masz na co dzień do czynienia, czyli monitor, klawiatura i myszka(+podkładka) są najważniejszymi akcesoriami komputera, znacznie bardziej ważnymi niż procesor, pamięć czy dysk.

Warto wydać na to większe pieniądze.

Nie reklamuję sklepu, po prostu są najbliżej mnie i u nich się zaopatruję.

----------

## Gogiel

Jak dla mnie wydatek rzedu 50 zl + koszty przesylki na kawalek materialu to jednak troszke duzo]

Chociaz szklana: http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=43250716 wyglada calkiem niezle.

----------

## Budzix

uzywalem wielu myszek optycznych i moja ulubiona byla logitech mx510 i te myszke polecam lecz troche droga jest. Aktualnie uzywam mx310 ... nie mam zadnych zastrzezen procz ksztaltu (do kturego juz zreszta przywyklem  :Razz: ) ale do 100 zl to moze http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=7904

----------

## m@niac!

zdecydowanie najlepsza podkladke dla myszki optycznej mozna zrobic sobie samemu. Do tego celu najlepsza jest... teflonowa patelnia  :Very Happy:  Wystarczy kupic jakas najtansza patelnie w supermarkecie, wazne zeby miala spore, plaskie dno. nalezy wyciac ta plaska czesc i wyszlifowac elegancko brzegi zeby nie byly ostre. Na takiej "podkladce" mysz ma poslizg poprostu idealny, uklad optyczny sie nie gubi, poprostu marzenie. Gralem na czyms takim w CSa i poprostu miodzio, slizga sie leciutko jak na lodzie.

To nie jest zart  :Smile: 

Opis znalazl koles chyba na moded-kompz.net, wyprobowal i naprawde poleca wszystkim.

----------

## Jancio

Odpowiedż hurtowa  :Smile:  :

Gogiel:

wbrew pozorom, to nie jest "kawalek materialu"  :Smile: , nawet w przenośni, bo dosłownie ta podkładka wykonana jest z aluminium(?), a IceMat ze szkła. Od podkładki będzie zależał Twój komfort pracy z "gryzoniem", przyglądałem się tej podkładce z linku, ze względów estetycznych bym jej nie kupił, chociaż leży na niej myszka którą Ci rekomendowałem  :Smile: ))

Ostatecznie ta:

http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=42397399

Budzix: nie cierpię tak zaprojektowanych przycisków, tzw. "niepełnych", naciskając przycisk można zahaczać o obudowę i po kliku  :Wink: . MX'y są naprawdę dobre ale drogie, gdybym mógł dostać gdzieś jeszcze pięćsetkę to może....

m@niac!:

wszystko dobrze, ale dobra patelnia z dużym dnem nie kosztuje pięciu złotych, jak dokalkulujesz sobie ryzyko, że przeróbka może się nie udać, to wybacz...

----------

## Strus

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> zdecydowanie najlepsza podkladke dla myszki optycznej mozna zrobic sobie samemu. Do tego celu najlepsza jest... teflonowa patelnia  (...) Na takiej "podkladce" mysz ma poslizg poprostu idealny, uklad optyczny sie nie gubi, poprostu marzenie. Gralem na czyms takim w CSa i poprostu miodzio, slizga sie leciutko jak na lodzie.
> 
> To nie jest zart 

 

Trzeba pamiętać o tym żeby ją CIFem czyścić, niczym innym. Bo CIF jest inny, CIF nie rysuje powierzchni.... 

To nie jest zart  :Cool: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Budzix wrote:*   

> uzywalem wielu myszek optycznych i moja ulubiona byla logitech mx510 i te myszke polecam lecz troche droga jest. Aktualnie uzywam mx310 ... nie mam zadnych zastrzezen procz ksztaltu (do kturego juz zreszta przywyklem ) ale do 100 zl to moze http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=7904

 

Mam to: http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=7905 - do czarnego laptopa idealna  :Smile: 

----------

## Gogiel

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *Budzix wrote:*   uzywalem wielu myszek optycznych i moja ulubiona byla logitech mx510 i te myszke polecam lecz troche droga jest. Aktualnie uzywam mx310 ... nie mam zadnych zastrzezen procz ksztaltu (do kturego juz zreszta przywyklem ) ale do 100 zl to moze http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=7904 
> 
> Mam to: http://sklep.komputronik.pl/pelny.php?id=7905 - do czarnego laptopa idealna 

 

Wczoraj ja sobie wlasnie kupilem (tzn. zamowilem)  :Wink: 

----------

## _carlos

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> zdecydowanie najlepsza podkladke dla myszki optycznej mozna zrobic sobie samemu. Do tego celu najlepsza jest... teflonowa patelnia  Wystarczy kupic jakas najtansza patelnie w supermarkecie, wazne zeby miala spore, plaskie dno. nalezy wyciac ta plaska czesc i wyszlifowac elegancko brzegi zeby nie byly ostre. Na takiej "podkladce" mysz ma poslizg poprostu idealny, uklad optyczny sie nie gubi, poprostu marzenie. Gralem na czyms takim w CSa i poprostu miodzio, slizga sie leciutko jak na lodzie.
> 
> To nie jest zart 
> 
> Opis znalazl koles chyba na moded-kompz.net, wyprobowal i naprawde poleca wszystkim.

 

hihi Przyznam sie ze slyszalem taka teorie... I faktycznie, sprawdza sie... takie male "home made"...

cheers

----------

